
Korean banks sue California retailer Newegg, alleging 'Ponzi scheme' - superchink
http://www.latimes.com/business/technology/la-fi-tn-newegg-lawsuit-20171020-story.html
======
quuquuquu
Hmm interesting ethics in this one.

I care about Newegg, I feel they offer me good prices and service. I bought
many things from them over the last decade.

So if this suit succeeds and Newegg takes a massive hit (for seemingly real
fraud), a few big dogs will make money and the consumers will get shafted.

Will be interesting to see what happens. Part of me wonders why it's "buyer
beware" for the consumer, but if you're a big bank and you get ripped off,
it's time to sue everyone you can.

------
cheez
Seems open and shut... So what's the other side of the story?

~~~
peapicker
Showing someone an order from Newegg is not the same as actually having any
orders from Newegg… it will be interesting to see how this plays out.

------
guywaffle
Ponzi scheme vs WannaCry... which is the biggest evil of the two?

